

Spider-Man uses Bing - edouard1234567

Just came back from watching Spider-Man at the Metreon in SF and I must say I was quite disappointed... by the search engine Spider-Man uses, Bing :( , his SONY phone, his VIAO computer, and his SONY tablet. I didn't even know sony made tablets. I do however approve of the BOSE headphones the helicopter pilot was wearing. 
When I'm bored at a movie I start noticing insignificant details like the very poor security at what is supposed to be a super secure laboratory. You just need a 4 digit pass code to start the emergency protocol (yes similar to your debit card...). To get in the room where they enslaved tiny poor spiders you need a simple gesture on a touch panel a 5 year old kid can easily replicate. There was no finger print, pass card or retina recognition required... They should get a crash course on Security from Mission Impossible.
======
mhd
Finger prints and retina recognitions probably aren't as popular in a world
where costumed psychopaths are running around, able and eager to rip of your
body parts. (And it isn't too different from the Windows 8 touchscreen
"passwords")

And as for Bing, I'm happy enough when it's a real search engine, and not just
some weird computer animation that doesn't even look like actual HTML in a
browser. Or that _every_ computer has to be from Apple.

I would've wished for some more universe integration, i.e. some in-joke
replacement for some things ("StarkSearch", Oscorp tablets etc.), but that
would ruin product placement money and Marvel actually tends to avoid that in
the comics, too. As opposed to DC, where you've got "QPads" and "QPhones"
(made by Queen Industries, run by Green Arrow).

~~~
seanmcdirmid
The movie is produced by Sony, not Marvel right? So that explains all the Sony
tie ins, and I'm sure they cut deals with a bunch of third parties.

I really hope Marvel is able to get the rights to Spider Man back from Sony
someday; they could do some cool universe cross overs (Spider man joins the
Avengers, yah!). They also don't have control over X-men (Fox).

~~~
edouard1234567
Good point. Marvel is also listed as a producer for this one. I found a post
on who owns who [http://screenrant.com/marvel-comics-movies-characters-
carl-6...](http://screenrant.com/marvel-comics-movies-characters-carl-6766/)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I think that is part of the deal, but Sony Entertainment controls the
property. Weird how Hollywood works!

------
Sapemeg
Its interesting as the big studios like the ones that Spiderman was made hire
specialists to handle things like that!

------
Igal_Zeifman
Makes sense actually... He uses Bing because real Heroes will always never
turn away from a challenge. Also, it`s a well know fact that Bing results are
only relevant for those with SpiderSenses - I think they even got a "tingling"
API for that.

